# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Запитання про вимову!

## Оля

Я тут листаю учебник украинского языка... У меня такой вопрос. Там написано, что в безударном положении "*e*" произносится не как русское "э", а как "э" с каким-то маленьким "ы". И то же самое насчет безударного "*и*" (только там добавляется маленькое "э"). И что, например, "*село*" произносится не [сэл_о_], а как-то типа [сэ-ы-л_о_]. А "*листок*" - не [лыст_о_к], а [лы-э-ст_о_к].
Это что, правда? Просто я, честно говоря, с трудом представляю, как это произносить...

----------


## gRomoZeka

Оль, не поверишь, меня тоже этот вопрос всегда мучал.   ::  Еще бывает такая маленькая буковка "у". А говорят все обыкновенно, без всяких "эуы". 
Я подозреваю, что наше ухо недостаточно развито, чтобы воспринимать эти призвуки, которые слышны проф. филологам, составлявшим пособие. Либо украинские мовознавци решили просто выпендриться, и их в принципе невозможно услышать. 
Есть еще такой вариант: эти звуки надо произносить. Но проверить эту гипотезу невозможно, поскольку мифические люди, которые якобы говорят на правильном украинском языке живут на другом конце страны, ехать туда лень, а по телевизору их не показывают (даже наш президент изъясняется на типичном суржике).

----------


## Rtyom

Давайте поясню, а то будете неправильно говорить.  ::  Верхним индексом при чередовании удраных/безударных обозначают безударный вариант фонемы. Так, например в русском слове _образчик_ первую гласную в точной транскрипции можно обозначить как о с индексом шва.

----------


## Bogdan Y.

> Я тут листаю учебник украинского языка... У меня такой вопрос. Там написано, что в безударном положении "*e*" произносится не как русское "э", а как "э" с каким-то маленьким "ы". И то же самое насчет безударного "*и*" (только там добавляется маленькое "э"). И что, например, "*село*" произносится не [сэл_о_], а как-то типа [сэ-ы-л_о_]. А "*листок*" - не [лыст_о_к], а [лы-э-ст_о_к].
> Это что, правда? Просто я, честно говоря, с трудом представляю, как это произносить...

 фигня какая то полная ))) я украинец, первый раз слышу о такой ерунде ))))

----------


## Оля

Спасибо.   ::  
Я скачала учебник с сайта Ильи Франка, вот отсюда: http://www.franklang.ru/index.php?optio ... &Itemid=44
Там про это говорится на 8-й странице.

----------


## E-learner

Это не двойной звук. Просто безударные э и ы похожи.
В русском "селе" первое е тоже похоже на и.

----------


## Zaya

Уже, наверное, завтра подробно отвечу.
Если коротко, то я согласна с тем, что написал *Е-learner.* Это просто обозначение того, что безударный [и] по звучанию приближается к [е] и наоборот. В русском то же самое, помню, мы в школе, когда писали транскрипцию, возле безударного «и» писали верхний индекс «е», а возле «е» — «и».
Скорее, это нужно знать не для того, чтобы пытаться произнести [и] с уклоном в [е] и т. п., а наоборот, чтобы не пытаться в безударной позиции произнести «идеальный» [и] или [е].   ::   Я к тому, что не стоит утверждение «как пишется, так и читается» понимать буквально. В украинском безударные гласные тоже претерпевают качественные и количественные изменения, а согласные уподобляются друг другу. (Больше об ассимиляции позже. Если не забуду.)))

----------


## Zaya

> какая-то

 Класифік*а*ція голосн*и*х зв*у*ків
<...>
Ненагол*о*шені голосн*і* вн*а*слідок осл*а*блення заг*а*льної артикуляц*і*йної напр*у*женості зазна*ю*ть *я*кісних і к*і*лькісних змін. Ус*і* основн*і* артикуляц*і*йні зм*і*ни ненагол*о*шених голосн*и*х пок*а*зано на класифікац*і*йній сх*е*мі ненагол*о*шених голосн*и*х (нагол*о*шені п*о*дані в дужк*а*х). Зі сх*е*ми в*и*дно, що всі ненагол*о*шені голосн*і* пр*а*гнуть зайн*я*ти центр*а*льне (т*о*бто нейтр*а*льне) пол*о*ження. *О*тже, ненагол*о*шений голосн*и*й *[о]* відн*о*ситься до з*а*днього р*я*ду, *[у]* й *[а]* — до сер*е*днього, прич*о*му *[а]* збл*и*жений з пер*е*днім р*я*дом, а *[у]* — із з*а*днім. Ненагол*о*шені *[і]* , *[и]* , *[е]* — пер*е*днього р*я*ду.
 Диференці*а*ція ненагол*о*шених щ*о*до піднятт*я* сп*и*нки язик*а* зберіг*а*ється. Лабіаліз*а*ція посл*а*блюється. На слух зм*і*ни *[а]* , *[у]* , *[і]* м*а*йже непом*і*тні. Вим*о*ва *[е]* наближ*а*ється до вим*о*ви *[и]* : [шеилеис΄тíтие] . Вимова ненаголошеного *[и]* наближається до вимови *[е]* : [диетúна] , [гриемúт΄] . Ненаголошений *[о]* в позиції перед складом з наголошеним *[у]* наближається до *[у]* : [тоумý] , [коужýх] і под.
(Сучасна українська мова. Довідник за редакцією О. Д. Пономаріва) 
Транскрипцию изобразила как смогла. Так как тега «верхний индекс» у нас нет, пришлось эти звуковые оттенки меньшим шрифтом выделить. Еще хочу заметить, что возле [с] и [т] стоит не апостроф, а прямая черточка (апостроф и черточка в украинской транскрипции обозначают разные степени мягкости, черточка — б*о*льшую, апостроф — меньшую; одни согласные могут быть только палатализованными, другие — только «полупалатализованными»).
Если кому-то мешают расставленные ударения, скопируйте текст куда-нибудь и уберите выделение. 
Перевод:
Классификация гласных звуков
<...>
Безударные гласные вследствие ослабления общего артикуляционного напряжения претерпевают качественные и количественные изменения. Все основные артикуляционные изменения безударных гласных показаны на классификационной схеме безударных гласных (ударные поданы в скобках). Из схемы видно, что все безударные гласные стремятся занять центральное (то есть нейтральное) положение. Таким образом, безударный гласный *[о]* относится к заднему ряду, *[у]* и *[а]* — к среднему, причем *[а]* сближен с передним рядом, а *[у]* — с задним. Безударные *[і]* , *[и]* , *[е]* — переднего ряда.
 Дифференциация безударных в отношении подъема спинки языка сохраняется. Лабиализация ослабляется.
 На слух изменения *[а]* , *[у]* , *[і]* почти незаметны. Произношение *[е]* приближается к произношению *[и]* : [шеилеис΄тíтие] . Произношение безударного *[и]* приближается к произношению *[е]* : [диетúна] , [гриемúт΄] . Безударный *[о]* в позиции перед слогом с ударным *[у]* приближается к  *[у]* : [тоумý] , [коужýх] и под. 
На рисование таблицы сил не хватило. Может, когда-нибудь до сканера доберусь и выложу. )

----------


## Zaya

Орфоепічні норми голосних
 1.  Наголошені голосні *[а]* , *[о]* , *[у]* , *[е]* , *[и]* , *[і]* завжди вимовляються чітко й виразно. Наприклад: _мáти, ся´ду, горóд, дóнька, бýрий, лю´лька, берéза, ллє´ться, ходíть._ Лише початковий *[і]* в деяких словах вимовляється наближено до *[и]* : [иі]нший, [иі]ноді, [иі]нколи, [иі]ній. Це спостерігається і в слові [иі]ндик, де початковий голосний ненаголошений. Така вимова лишилася від давнішої української орфоепічної норми.
 2. Ненаголошені голосні в українській мові загалом зберігають свою чіткість і виразність. Деяких змін зазнають лише голосні *[е]* , *[и]* , *[о]* . Так, ненаголошений *[е]* наближається до *[и]* , більше перед складом з голосними *[і]* , *[и]* , *[у]* : [виед΄іт΄] , [видú] , [виедý] і менше перед складом з іншим голосним, особливо з *[е]* : [веилá] , [веилó] , [веидé] або й [ведé] . Ненаголошений *[и]* наближається у вимові до голосного *[е]* , сильніше перед складом з *[е]* , *[а]* : [меитé] , [меижá] і менше перед складом з іншим голосним, особливо *[і]* , *[и]* та в кінці слова: [сеилúс΄а] , [сиед΄íмо] , [грýпие] . Ненаголошений *[о]* набуває незначного відтінку *[у]* перед складом з наголошеним *[у]* : [тоумý] , [коулýн] .
(Сучасна українська мова. Довідник за редакцією О. Д. Пономаріва)

----------

